# "expired" meats?



## tcat

I just started feeding raw mid-May and I was wondering about "expired" meats you can get at a discount at the grocery store. How long after the sell by date would it still be okay to feed to your dog?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I would also like to know. I started feeding raw about the same time so still run into quite a few questions. I have heard from other raw feeders that "expired" meat is not bad. The bacteria that develops on "turned" meat does not bother them and you can avoid the surface bacteria by putting meat into the fridge uncovered. I only thaw 2 days meals at a time so never have meat thawed than my dogs will eat that day and the next. Like right now, I have today's meals and tomorrows in the fridge and tomorrow morning I will pull out Wednesday's meat. 

However, I would like to hear from people on DFC because I feel that this site is more reliable than others I have been on.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Suuure! You can totally feed older meat. I've fed Ania some pretty gnarly stuff in the past (it went bad on accident, mind you. I didn't purposely age her meat to slimy grossness:wink.

A dog's system is accustomed to eating fouled meat. Remember, wolves are scavengers, mostly. And finding very fresh kills doesn't often happen. So they're really built for this kind of stuff.

If they are still selling it in the grocery store as expired, it is absolutely fine to feed your dog. That's nothin'! :becky: People can even eat that with no problems.

But I'd hold of until you're at least 6 - 9 months in before you start feeding items that have a slimy film or a greenish tinge to them. ainkiller:


----------



## trikerdon

Wish I could get expired dated meats here. They put it on sale just before it expires then throw it out after the expired date and won't sell it or give it to customers thinking they will eat it and get sick and sue them.....


----------



## Northwoods10

Absolutely!! 

We've forgotten about chicken in the bottom of the fridge before and fed it after it was beyond gross with no issues. Pups loved it. 

Most "expired" stuff you can buy at the store will be much less of a worry as well since they are still selling it for human consumption.


----------



## Montana

It can be much past the expiry date. Some raw feeders even feed meat that's green and slimy! I've fed some pretty gross stinky stuff before.


----------



## CorgiPaws

To put it into perspective... my dogs had "green" turkey necks today. LOL.
The worst that's ever happened feeding turned meat around here, is a little gas. I wouldn't say we feed it regularly, but on occasion, it happens.


----------



## PDXdogmom

Ania's Mommy said:


> Suuure! You can totally feed older meat. I've fed Ania some pretty gnarly stuff in the past (it went bad on accident, mind you. I didn't purposely age her meat to slimy grossness:wink.
> 
> A dog's system is accustomed to eating fouled meat. * Remember, wolves are scavengers, mostly. And finding very fresh kills doesn't often happen. So they're really built for this kind of stuff.
> *
> If they are still selling it in the grocery store as expired, it is absolutely fine to feed your dog. That's nothin'! :becky: People can even eat that with no problems.
> 
> But I'd hold of until you're at least 6 - 9 months in before you start feeding items that have a slimy film or a greenish tinge to them. ainkiller:


I'm not doubting that raw feeders have fed lightly expired grocery store meat to their dogs with no huge problems; but the comparison to wolves/wild animals eating from kills that aren't always fresh doesn't seem quite the same thing.

The leftover kill in the wild may be naturally fermenting and dehydrating in the sun. Also the wild kill is not an artificially raised animal full of growth hormones, medicines, etc. that are part and parcel of most grocery store meat. The practices of large factory farms in bringing animals to market is disappointing in what it has done to the quality of the bulk of grocery store meats for sell.


----------



## magicre

PDXdogmom said:


> I'm not doubting that raw feeders have fed lightly expired grocery store meat to their dogs with no huge problems; but the comparison to wolves/wild animals eating from kills that aren't always fresh doesn't seem quite the same thing.
> 
> The leftover kill in the wild may be naturally fermenting and dehydrating in the sun. Also the wild kill is not an artificially raised animal full of growth hormones, medicines, etc. that are part and parcel of most grocery store meat. The practices of large factory farms in bringing animals to market is disappointing in what it has done to the quality of the bulk of grocery store meats for sell.


that is a good point, although we cannot discount the stealing of farmed deer or chickens or lambs....

the digestive acids in both dogs and wolves....i only wish i could have....they are yet one more line of defense....it's an awesome thing....

and for my own purposes, it has to pass my nose or i simply cannot feed it. a little off and i'm okay. i buy meats that have sell dates that day....and then i freeze them....usually they have a three dollar off coupon attached....but if i leave a protein in too long that it makes me gag, then no....and i used to autopsy floaters.....so i have a pretty strong nose.


----------



## Tobi

Sure we feed green steaks and eggs :lol:

50c per lb for some roasts that the exterior is all green etc it's a great deal we don't do it often but he always chows down on it.


----------

